# Intake vs Tune - Best bang for the buck



## blstanle (Jun 10, 2009)

I am considering either a Neuspeed PFlo Intake or doing a UM Stage 1 ecu flash for my 2007 Jetta 2.5L. I can not do both, so based on a $300 budget, which will give me a better return on ivestment? Thanks


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

For me at least the intake provided the most increase. followed by tune(unitronic stage 2), midpipe and then catback.


----------



## bward584 (Sep 15, 2011)

Intake for sure. Many claim the tunes don't do much.


----------



## PhAyzoN (Nov 29, 2010)

If UM is your option, tune for sure. The drivability improvements outweigh the power gain difference from an intake. Plus, it's not hard to make your own intake on the cheap


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

PhAyzoN said:


> If UM is your option, tune for sure. The drivability improvements outweigh the power gain difference from an intake. Plus, it's not hard to make your own intake on the cheap


i agree. 

sure an intake was my first mod, and i loved it... but the tune will make a better car.


----------



## blstanle (Jun 10, 2009)

So between UM and C2 Motorsports (both right at my budget) would you opt for UM?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

blstanle said:


> So between UM and C2 Motorsports (both right at my budget) would you opt for UM?


Without wanting all out war, I think that UM is superior to the competition.
The easier testament is turbo 2.5 .. where the only proper tuner has been Jeff Atwood from united motorsports.



Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Get both.


----------



## bward584 (Sep 15, 2011)

Actually, everyone of us forgot to ask. Do you have a manual tranny? If not, tune won't be as beneficial. Just a heads up.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

bward584 said:


> Actually, everyone of us forgot to ask. Do you have a manual tranny? If not, tune won't be as beneficial. Just a heads up.


 Wrong. Tune is defintitely worth it.


----------



## bward584 (Sep 15, 2011)

itskohler said:


> Wrong. Tune is defintitely worth it.


I said wont be AS beneficial. Meaning, it would still be worth it, but less worth it. You wouldn't be able to take advantage of the higher RPMs. Unless you got a tune for the tranny as well.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

If defintirely as just as beneficial, I've owned both.


----------



## blstanle (Jun 10, 2009)

It is a 6spd automatic


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

itskohler said:


> If defintirely as just as beneficial, I've owned both.


same... lol, on the same car..


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

short shifter!!

oh wait....

tune.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

tune.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

think about this for a minute...

intake.
-gains 5-10 horsepower maybe
-possible cel
-cai, possible water intake!. ram air-hot air from bay.
-makes cool noise
-throw it away or sell for 1/4 the price when you get a turbo 

tune
-make 8-15 horsepower
-kills rev hang
-raises redline
-changes timing and better fueling
-has file built in for when you get a intake to not get a cel.
-usable with more upgrades OR upgradable for turbo

eh?


----------



## blstanle (Jun 10, 2009)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> think about this for a minute...
> 
> intake.
> -gains 5-10 horsepower maybe
> ...


Your logic is how I am leaning - get a tune that can accomodate the later addition of an intake.


----------



## Justin14 (Jan 8, 2012)

Tune kills warranty. So intake for me.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Justin14 said:


> Tune kills warranty. So intake for me.


 LOLOLOLOL 

An intake can kill a warranty too, it all depends on what dealer you use. They can see an intake, they cannot see a tune. Good try though. :thumbup:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

itskohler said:


> *LOLOLOLOL*
> 
> An intake can kill a warranty too, it all depends on what dealer you use. They can see an intake, they cannot see a tune. Good try though. :thumbup:


this.


----------



## Justin14 (Jan 8, 2012)

itskohler said:


> LOLOLOLOL
> 
> An intake can kill a warranty too, it all depends on what dealer you use. They can see an intake, they cannot see a tune. Good try though. :thumbup:


My dear comrad... But they _can_ see a tune as soon as they hook up their fancy computer which is pretty much the first thing a dealer does these days.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

most companies are smart and hide the coding so they DON'T see it in vag-com anymore like in the past...comrad.:beer:


----------



## Justin14 (Jan 8, 2012)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> most companies are smart and hide the coding so they DON'T see it in vag-com anymore like in the past...comrad.:beer:


You've taught me something, comrade. So the dealer can't see it? This is my first VW so this is all new to me.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

most of the time the coding doesn't say "c2motorsports" or "APR" etc.... older ones DID but then dealers could see that and it killed sales till after customers warr. were over....SO they coded it so it "looks" normal but so the aftermarket can tell thier own codes btu dealers really couldn't unless they were super smart......


----------



## Justin14 (Jan 8, 2012)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> most of the time the coding doesn't say "c2motorsports" or "APR" etc.... older ones DID but then dealers could see that and it killed sales till after customers warr. were over....SO they coded it so it "looks" normal but so the aftermarket can tell thier own codes btu dealers really couldn't unless they were super smart......


Cool. I'm not above admitting when I'm wrong.


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

My opinion would be to get the tune and either create a short ram intake for $40 or buy a used one for


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

lower it!


wait, what forum is this again?


----------



## Justin14 (Jan 8, 2012)

Besides intake/tune, whats the biggest power adder *for the money?*


----------



## spartanrabbit09 (Feb 10, 2010)

Justin14 said:


> Besides intake/tune, whats the biggest power adder *for the money?*


nothing cheap really, after that it's mani or turbo...or both if your blessed lol


----------



## Kevin_FaKin_spLits (Aug 1, 2012)

Justin14 said:


> Besides intake/tune, whats the biggest power adder *for the money?*


----------



## Justin14 (Jan 8, 2012)

Kevin_FaKin_spLits said:


>


HAHA So I need two of the big bottles, for race wars? :laugh:

I thought the answer would be a test pipe.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

Justin14 said:


> I thought the answer would be a test pipe.


i think a test pipe or catback will be the next step. then possibly upgrade to poly urethane mounts or shifter stuff (bushings or short throw), maybe add a lightweight pulley to the mix

short runner intake is best bang for buck if you can hit 200whp. but the sri is not cheap by any means


----------



## Justin14 (Jan 8, 2012)

nickbeezy said:


> i think a test pipe or catback will be the next step. then possibly upgrade to poly urethane mounts or shifter stuff (bushings or short throw), maybe add a lightweight pulley to the mix
> 
> short runner intake is best bang for buck if you can hit 200whp. but the sri is not cheap by any means


And the power comes on at the high end of the revs, right? I want low end. Below 3k seems somewhat weak.


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

lessthanalex said:


> lower it!
> 
> 
> wait, what forum is this again?


 At least this was said on the first page...opcorn:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

spartanrabbit09 said:


> nothing cheap really, after that it's mani or turbo...or both if your blessed lol


 both ftw!  



nickbeezy said:


> i think a test pipe or catback will be the next step. then possibly upgrade to poly urethane mounts or shifter stuff (bushings or short throw), maybe add a lightweight pulley to the mix
> 
> short runner intake is best bang for buck if you can hit 200whp. but the sri is not cheap by any means


 SRI isnt cheap.... but it will transform the car to a more fun ride. 

also, dont under estimate what good motor mounts can do. Sure, since they dnt add power people over look them, but in reality they are on the top of my mod list of best things done.  

everyone that buys mounts gets impressed on how good they are. It makes the car more solid in corners, they give you better communication, etc...


----------



## Justin14 (Jan 8, 2012)

thygreyt said:


> both ftw!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
From my experience, and correct me if this isn't true anymore, mounts make the car vibrate harsher and transmit more vibration in while driving. So it's a comfort trade off.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

Justin14 said:


> From my experience, and correct me if this isn't true anymore, mounts make the car vibrate harsher and transmit more vibration in while driving. So it's a comfort trade off.


 the stiffness depends on the durometer its rated at. I have some stage 1 BFI motor mounts and they are quite robust. with daily driving the mounts are very comfortable, minimal vibrations. 

the mounts help put the power down to the wheels, it can help with traction loss and stop the motor from rocking back and forth under hard acceleration, and help make shifting feel better 

and the SRI/tune has power throughout the whole powerband, so it pulls very smoothly from down low all the way to the high rpm 

both tunes sri or standard 93oct are both pretty beneficial (in terms of driveabilty) for the 2.5l


----------

